# Nice upgrade



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a good machine. Where did you purchase it from? I would love to own one someday.


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

bobasaurus,

I got it at http://www.equipmentsalesandsurplus.com/product_p/4240.htm


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I get the Oliver ads at work and have thought there machines looked pretty robust.

I like the "heavy metal" approach. Lots of mass to dampen vibrations…

How did the weight compare to the Grizzly?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi:
I am also in the market for a 8" Jointer with a Byrd helical head. I just got a new catalog from Grizzly. It noted that for additional cost you can get the Byrd head. I have not called them yet but I am. 
Woodworking Journal April 2016 issue reviewed 6 machines including both of there machines and the reviewer says you can't go wrong with any of them. I think you made a real good chose, because of your space requirements. My problem is I need to be able to move mine from time to time which the Grizzly with it's built in mobile base, so I am looking at the Grizzly model No.G0490XW and get the Byrd head and still not break the bank.
They did not include the Powermatic machine, but at $3000.00 it's out of my price range.
I liked your review of the machine and you brought out some very good points. I hope your machine works well for you for years and it should just because of the weight.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Good review, looks like a great addition to any shop!

Anybody else wonder why WWJ didn't include the Powermatic in their review? The Baileigh was 3k too, so price must not have been a discriminator?


----------



## twotenths (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice! Enjoy it.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

A 2HP motor is plenty for an 8" jointer. Ultimately, you should be taking such light passes with a jointer(~1/32") that you don't need a hugely powerful motor.


----------

